# Shooting Preserve Tower pheasants



## dadforson (Oct 5, 2007)

Howdy.
I'm taking my 14 year old on a pheasant preserve tower hunt Jan. 16-any suggestions on how to hit a pheasant flying at you as opposed to away from you-like normal? How much lead? He has a 16 gauge modified-shot and load recommendations? I was going to try and practice at the skeet range where sheet come right at the shooter. Have not done this before-how high and how fast do they fly? Has anyone done this before? The birds are released in the middle of a circle surrounded by blinds and then the shooters rotate blinds-7-10 birds at a release. Sounds like fun-I'm hoping he can hit something-we practiced trap some, but not this type of shot.
Thanks.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

If the bird is coming directly at you, bring the barrel up from low behind the bird, as the barrel just covers the bird, fire while continuing the upward motion with the barrel. Go pick up dead bird when permitted, repeat. 
Also, the more you think, the less you hit. Let your instint take over and you'll do fine. Most of all have fun, laugh when you miss and smile when you don't.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

I'd also use 7 1/2 or 6's nothing bigger. The brits do quite a bit of shooting like this and use small shot size because the bird's vitals are exposed and they are pen raised and quite easy to kill.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Where are you shooting at? How it is set up and how far the shots? 
Been on some where you have 25 yard shots all day and other places where your shooting 50 to 70.

Griff


----------



## justbehindit (Nov 30, 2005)

BIGSP said:


> I'd also use 7 1/2 or 6's nothing bigger. The brits do quite a bit of shooting like this and use small shot size because the bird's vitals are exposed and they are pen raised and quite easy to kill.


 
Agreed with the shot sizes. Also call the facility you will be going to because they may very well be steel only. I know that Hunter's Ridge is for sure on everything including sporting clays.

Most of the shots will be such that you're lead will vary since the birds will not be coming directly overhead but at angles. I would suggest getting just in front of the incomers, and then butt, body, beak bang the crossing shots. Some places have better fliers than others but none of them fly really fast like wild birds. 

Hunter's Ridge, Dunn Creek, and Lost Arrow are the ones I'm most familiar with and they all have good flying birds. Remember to be courteous to your dog handlers. Most go for the dog work, and don't get paid. They get maybe breakfast and then lunch for the privilege of running their dogs. Believe me as one who does this quite a bit, it is a privilege to be able to get the dogs on this many live fliers on a given day.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

The two times I did a tower hunt as a dog handler was at the same place. The stations at this place were about 50 to 70 yards aways from the tower. Anyways, what I noticed was it seemed that the shooter might have had better luck with a tighter choke for longer shots, so my advice is to use the tightest choke you have that is good for steel. Have fun!


----------



## captain jay (Jan 6, 2002)

I just participated in a tower hunt on Sunday and had a blast. I was using #6 12ga. Took 4 during the tower hunt, and 2 more when we hit the fields with the dogs.

Some of those birds came out so high, I dont think we had a chance. I saw a lot of feathers, so I know we were hitting them, but they were just to high up. Maybe a tighter choke would have been better. I think mine is modified.

We ended the day with 64 out of 80, and I will definitely go do it again!!

Oh, and you might want to wear a ball cap......it helps keep the shot out of your face when it is falling down on you from the guys on the other side of the tower!! LOL

Good luck, and have fun!!

Captain Jay

www.icedarter.net


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Some Five Stand targets will resemble these shots. You might try to find a good 5 stand setup in your area and practice up a bit. 

NB


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Some Five Stand targets will resemble these shots. You might try to find a good 5 stand setup in your area and practice up a bit.
> 
> NB


I agree. 

I have been to tower hunts where the birds few hard and others where the didn't fly so well and were much easier to kill. Even pen raised birds, if raised well, will be fatter and more heavily feathered this time of the year. You will have a lot of high overhead angles. I might suggest preparing your son, not to expect to kill many birds (Take lots of shells). Well raised birds can still get out and motor. It takes some getting use to. Especially, the high crossing shots. 

The Grand Blanc Huntmans Club has a great 5 stand you may want to try.

The walk up hunt after, if they do one, is a bunch of fun also.


----------



## dadforson (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone-good useful advice-we're at Affordable Preserve near Imlay City-I like the 5 stand practice idea and the "don't figure on hitting many" point.
We'll have fun either way.
ML-Dadforson


----------



## fflipper (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a new pup, and haven't thought about going to a club to get her some good action and training. Is this common? Any recommended clubs that appreciate dogs more so than others?


----------



## Paco (Dec 18, 2006)

fflipper said:


> I have a new pup, and haven't thought about going to a club to get her some good action and training. Is this common? Any recommended clubs that appreciate dogs more so than others?


Do your self and the pup a big favor first.Learn all you can about gun shyness,and avoiding it.


----------



## nategyoder (Oct 23, 2009)

With modified choke the pattern is pretty tight. If you let him wait until the birds are really close (seems like it would be an easier shot) he will miss all day because his shot pattern will be the size of a golf ball. Try to get him to pull the trigger when the bird is at 30 yards or so and he will be throwing basket ball sized patterns and hit more birds. Take him to a sporting clays coarse and really concentrate on the stations with in coming and crossing birds. Personally I would set him up with 4 or 5 shot. I know others have said differently and this is only my opinion. With 4s or 5s he will knock down more birds with less than perfect shots but the pattern will be about the same size. Yes if he was a crack shot you may tare up the meat a little but I don't think you are really worried about that his first time. You will also increase his range a little. Make sure he keeps his head on the gun and if he is missing he is probably behind the bird and tell him to lead it more. Also tell him to focus his eyes on the bird verses on the sights of the gun or he will be behind them. Help him work on his stance and have him move his head pretty far forward on the stock. If he is really having trouble have him shoot faster (snap shoot) this will take some thinking out and use more instinct plus open his pattern like i said before. Have fun!


----------



## justbehindit (Nov 30, 2005)

Paco said:


> Do your self and the pup a big favor first.Learn all you can about gun shyness,and avoiding it.


You got that right. Taking a dog to a tower shoot without first acclimating the dog to gun fire is almost as bad as taking a pup to a gun range to get it acclimated to gun fire. 

Step 1: Start with primer poppers at a distance (75 yards) gradually working the gun closer to the dog until you are firing the primers right next to the dog. 

Step 2: Switch to field trial poppers using the same progression.

Step 3: Take the dog on a controlled hunt in which you handle the dog and someone else does the shooting for you. One shooter with light loads. Do not take the pup out with a large group and expect it to perform like an experienced dog.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

fflipper said:


> I have a new pup, and haven't thought about going to a club to get her some good action and training. Is this common? Any recommended clubs that appreciate dogs more so than others?





Paco said:


> Do your self and the pup a big favor first.Learn all you can about gun shyness,and avoiding it.





justbehindit said:


> You got that right. Taking a dog to a tower shoot without first acclimating the dog to gun fire is almost as bad as taking a pup to a gun range to get it acclimated to gun fire.
> 
> Step 1: Start with primer poppers at a distance (75 yards) gradually working the gun closer to the dog until you are firing the primers right next to the dog.
> 
> ...


fflipper, These two guys really know they're stuff so listen to them. Doing proper gun intro is way easier than fixing a gunshy dog. My last dog(not a hunting dog) was gunshy and it made the 4th of July hell. If you fill out your profile more, there might be someone near you that may be willing to help.


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Some Five Stand targets will resemble these shots. You might try to find a good 5 stand setup in your area and practice up a bit.
> 
> NB


The tall station of a skeet range (High House) should work well for this type of training - start at the low house and every now and then take a step closer or further away.


----------

